

MediaTemple down for ~3 hours...hosting provider suggestions? - rwebb


======
rwebb
[http://weblog.mediatemple.net/weblog/category/system-
inciden...](http://weblog.mediatemple.net/weblog/category/system-
incidents/web-and-email-latency-on-gs02-grid-service-cluster-2/)

------
rwebb
MediaTemple has been down for ~3 hours for us this morning. I have now
rescheduled the demos I had planned for today and asked MT for 1 year of dv
nitro service ($750/month) to keep us with them. I'm sure they won't give it
to us so it's time to look for a new provider. 3 hours of downtime on a Monday
morning are not OK. Any suggestions? I've heard good things about these guys:

<http://www.m5hosting.com/>

------
chaostheory
If your sysadmin skills are good and you're willing to try Solaris - Joyent's
Accelerator is a good alternative

<http://joyent.com/accelerator>

Just remember that no other host's ui is even close to MT's... except for one
based in Europe (and the prices are really high)

